
Show HN: Simple tool to get more ratings/reviews for your podcast - drpancake
https://ratethispodcast.com
======
drpancake
Hey everyone. I made this because I got tired of hearing _" If you enjoyed
this episode, don't forget to leave us a review wherever you listen to
podcasts."_

I hope this is useful to any podcasters who happen to read HN.

